# 3D printed artificial arm



## Jeffbert (Apr 17, 2019)

Who'd thunk that? "Probably best of all for the kids is that the arms can be themed to their favorite heroes." para #5   
[url:Open Bionics' 3D-printed 'Hero Arm' is now available in the US] Open Bionics' 3D-printed 'Hero Arm' is now available in the US[/url] 04/04/2019


----------



## Graymalkin (Apr 17, 2019)

Could take tantrums to a new level...


----------



## Jeffbert (Apr 18, 2019)

!


----------

